# push out or pull in?



## Heavywithahammer (Feb 1, 2014)

so about 4 months ago my wife and I had hit a low point in our sex life so we decided to spice it up and started doing anal as well as her letting me go down on her like I have always wanted to, etc... Well, at that time I started, at some points during sex, to push out instead of pull in during sex. By this I mean push out like I was trying to pee instead of concentrate on keeping myself hard. It has created a lot more precum and on occassion I do pee a little inside her. She seems to love it and it feels great for me. Do any of you have experience with this?


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Nope sorry


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Anal sex?

Oral on her?

Good for you both.:smthumbup:

Never has happened to me.

If she likes it, go with it.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Heavywithahammer said:


> so about 4 months ago my wife and I had hit a low point in our sex life so we decided to spice it up and started doing anal as well as her letting me go down on her like I have always wanted to, etc... Well, at that time I started, at some points during sex, to push out instead of pull in during sex. By this I mean push out like I was trying to pee instead of concentrate on keeping myself hard. It has created a lot more precum and on occassion I do pee a little inside her. She seems to love it and it feels great for me. Do any of you have experience with this?


Very Hot....:smthumbup: a lucky woman......


----------



## birthdaysex (Feb 17, 2014)

No, that sounds disgusting. I'm down with going downtown and anal but draw the line at being urinated in. No thanks!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I guess I am a different kind of woman......


----------



## kalimata (Jan 29, 2014)

Will not be possible to urinate at the same time you have an erection. Google retrograde ejaculation for more details


----------



## lisad45 (Feb 21, 2014)

Interesting! Never experienced this lol


----------



## stublerne (Feb 22, 2014)

Google retrograde ejaculation for more details


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

over20 said:


> I guess I am a different kind of woman......


Uh....yeah. "Special". haha


----------



## Heavywithahammer (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah, I have read it's not possible as well. Maybe it is all in my head, BUT the extra moisture begs to differ.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Kudos for trying to spice things up!


----------



## JerryB (Feb 13, 2014)

kalimata said:


> Will not be possible to urinate at the same time you have an erection. Google retrograde ejaculation for more details


What?
This is definitely NOT true.
Peeing with an erection was my first "incident" at age 12/13 that caused me to explore & find the world of masturbation.

You CAN urinate with an erection. Are there no men around here with morning wood that have had to do the bizarre penis-down-angle-squat maneuver in order to fit inside the toilet yet not touch the toilet just to pee?

I believe the confusion comes from 2 things. 
1) Some men really find it difficult or impossible to pee while erect. But that is only for some men.

2) Only one tube can really be open at once. It's like the epiglottis flap in your throat that regulates which 'tube' is open: for breathing or eating.

If you are riding the wave of stimulation and getting closer to climax, then it's unlikely the bladder will work. But you can stop the stimulation (yet stay hard) then it can open up again. 

In my career of masturbating, I have found that if one starts to masturbate when needing to go to the bathroom, you can completely turn off the pressure from the bladder, get hard, and get close to climaxing--only to stop stimulating, and while still staying hard, eventually feel the need to pee again.(And able to)

If you are having sex and constantly 'pushing out', it seems really possible that you are not riding the ejaculation wave, yet staying erect. Plus the pushing could affect your bladder. However, I have no idea if that's actually pee coming out for you. I've never tried it. I stand behind everything else I wrote, though.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Unless he cums and then has a little drip...which could be post cum or urine......either way it's all good


----------

